# leviatan collection



## leviatan (Mar 30, 2013)

Cilinia humeralis:




Deroplatys lobata




Odontomantis planiceps





Phyllotelys werneri
male





female


----------



## SilentDeviL (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 30, 2013)

great stuff


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 30, 2013)

PHYLLOTHELYS!!!!


----------



## twolfe (Mar 30, 2013)

I love the portrait of the P. werneri


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 30, 2013)

"Mega ghosts" are a lot smaller than I thought!


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 30, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> "Mega ghosts" are a lot smaller than I thought!


Same. almost looks smaller than ghosts. Hardly a "mega" ghost but still pretty awesome


----------



## leviatan (Mar 30, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> Same. almost looks smaller than ghosts. Hardly a "mega" ghost but still pretty awesome


Me too! I was suprised when I saw adult for the first time. Really hard species, I got 10 nymhs from ooth, now I have 8 adult, subadult


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 30, 2013)

very nice and thanks for sharing those pics with us!


----------



## leviatan (Mar 31, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> very nice and thanks for sharing those pics with us!


no problem, more species soon


----------



## leviatan (Apr 5, 2013)

Creobroter apicalis mating canibalism





Calling behaviour


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 5, 2013)

Thats both a good example and a good shot of calling behaviour. some mantids are more subtle about it than others, but that clearly shows what to watch for. I like the pictures


----------



## Reptiliatus (Apr 5, 2013)

Love the shot of the shield mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 5, 2013)

Yea, I t was a long time before I saw that behavior, never notice it at first.


----------



## sally (Apr 5, 2013)

I love all the pictures. I am really excited to see such beautiful mantids and of course photos.


----------



## leviatan (Apr 7, 2013)

Sibylla pretiosa


----------



## leviatan (Apr 11, 2013)

Stagmomantis californica L1


----------



## leviatan (Apr 11, 2013)

E. pictipes




T. gressiti


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 11, 2013)

leviatan said:


> Stagmomantis californica L1


Glad they hatched!!  They look just like Alex's nymphs. Don't mist them too much. I only mist mine every 3 days or so.


----------



## agent A (Apr 11, 2013)

Love the candy eyes! One of mine just molted to L4


----------



## leviatan (Apr 12, 2013)

Peacock's threat pose


----------



## bobericc (Apr 13, 2013)

Very nice sybilla


----------



## leviatan (Apr 14, 2013)

bobericc said:


> Very nice sybilla


Thanks  

Newborn Stagmomantis theophila


----------



## Malakyoma (Apr 14, 2013)

oh wow. The blue is very nice.


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 14, 2013)

I love the variety of ooths that are stashed in there haha! It's like a candy store. :stuart:


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 15, 2013)

Do they keep their blue like that? Awesome!


----------



## Qwiggalo (Apr 15, 2013)

What lens are you using on your camera? The chromatic aberration is intense...


----------



## leviatan (Apr 15, 2013)

Qwiggalo said:


> What lens are you using on your camera? The chromatic aberration is intense...


Fuji HS20 EXR + Raynox DCR 250


----------



## agent A (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh r u ever gonna sell stagmo theo???


----------



## leviatan (Apr 15, 2013)

agent A said:


> Oh r u ever gonna sell stagmo theo???


I will sell ooths soon


----------



## leviatan (Apr 30, 2013)

Tenodera augustipennis L1


----------



## agent A (Apr 30, 2013)

nice :tt1:


----------



## Precarious (May 5, 2013)

That Phyllotelys threat pic is awesome!


----------



## leviatan (May 6, 2013)

Precarious said:


> That Phyllotelys threat pic is awesome!


Thanks


----------



## leviatan (May 9, 2013)

Deroplatys lobata












Cilinia humeralis


----------



## mantid_mike (May 9, 2013)

Wow that cilinia humeralis looks awesome!


----------



## Coneja (May 10, 2013)

I agree, that _C. humeralis_ is gorgeous! :tt1: And is that a lily-of-the-valley in the background?


----------



## leviatan (May 11, 2013)

Coneja said:


> I agree, that _C. humeralis_ is gorgeous! :tt1: And is that a lily-of-the-valley in the background?


Thanks! Yes it is


----------



## bobericc (May 16, 2013)

Wow at the wide arm, no idea they had those colors


----------



## leviatan (May 19, 2013)

New born Leptomantella lactea


----------



## leviatan (May 21, 2013)

Statilla maculata L1


----------



## sally (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful! Huge eyes....


----------



## leviatan (May 24, 2013)

Tropidomantis gressiti




Gimantis sp.


----------



## Coneja (May 24, 2013)

Wow, that Tropidomantis is beautiful! Certainly unique-looking...


----------



## agent A (May 24, 2013)

nice


----------



## leviatan (May 25, 2013)

Gimantis L1 - mix bark with boxer type mantis


----------



## leviatan (Jun 21, 2013)

Phyllocrania paradoxa





DSCF9999 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr

Otomantis sp L1 African boxer mantis





DSCF9944 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr

P. wahlbergii




DSCF0024 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr





DSCF0027 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr

Deroplatys lobata




DSCF9989 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr


----------



## agent A (Jun 21, 2013)

leviatan said:


>


well that escalated quickly  :lol:


----------



## leviatan (Jun 24, 2013)

Tarachodes sp.



DSCF0048 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr




DSCF0046 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr




DSCF0053 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr


----------



## leviatan (Jun 26, 2013)

DSCF0081 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr


----------



## leviatan (Jul 26, 2013)

Tropidomantis



DSCF0116 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr

Phyllothelys werneri



DSCF0123 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr


----------



## leviatan (Jul 27, 2013)

Mexopteryx alata L4/5 - almost 4 cm  



DSCF0166 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr

Sibylla pretiosa L2



DSCF0147 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr

Deroplatys lobata L2



DSCF0137 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 2, 2013)

The tarachodes is adorable. :wub: Nice photos!


----------

